# 9/11..........



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

This is such a beautiful portrait............


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Sure is. The artist really captured the emotion of that days events....so heartbreaking.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

That's so poignant. Real heroes for sure.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I love the look on their faces. Is that actually a 9-11 Portrait? I don't remember seeing Golden's in those searches, though I'm sure there were, but I did see many Golden's searching the rubble in Oklahoma City. I am amazed at how these animals will go anywhere and do anything merely because we ask them too.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW! makes me speechless.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

paula bedard said:


> I love the look on their faces. Is that actually a 9-11 Portrait? I don't remember seeing Golden's in those searches, though I'm sure there were, but I did see many Golden's searching the rubble in Oklahoma City. I am amazed at how these animals will go anywhere and do anything merely because we ask them too.


Oh, there were definitely Goldens there! Who can forget the image of the Golden being winched across? I wish I could find that picture now.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I love the look on their faces. Is that actually a 9-11 Portrait? I don't remember seeing Golden's in those searches, though I'm sure there were, but I did see many Golden's searching the rubble in Oklahoma City. I am amazed at how these animals will go anywhere and do anything merely because we ask them too.


Wasn't there a golden that passed away not too long ago that was a S/R dog at 911? I know I read it on here but I can't recall the dogs name.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Found an article with the picture!


http://landofpuregold.wordpress.com/2007/05/28/golden-retriever-riley-the-real-canine-hero-from-911/


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Love the end of that video where the man gives Riley a warm hug  September 11 is still uncomprehensible to me...I guess I can't process that type of disaster.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I just can't watch the video. Even just going to the website I posted and reading it and looking at the picture of Riley was enough to send me into tears.

You are right-it is still incomprehensible to me too.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks guys! I was glued 24-7 to the TV and how I missed that, I'll never know. I'm crying all over again...


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

stunning!!!!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I love the look on their faces. Is that actually a 9-11 Portrait? I don't remember seeing Golden's in those searches, though I'm sure there were, but I did see many Golden's searching the rubble in Oklahoma City. I am amazed at how these animals will go anywhere and do anything merely because we ask them too.


 


There were actually many of them...my Boss lost his Golden in 911...theres many untold stories that would break your heart....


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Tahnee GR said:


> Found an article with the picture!
> 
> 
> http://landofpuregold.wordpress.com/2007/05/28/golden-retriever-riley-the-real-canine-hero-from-911/


 
Every time I see this I break down....


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

I hadn't seen that video before. Now I'm crying just as I did that day and the days after. It's still brings tears when I see footage from 9/11.
God bless all who died and all who helped in anyway they could.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*This 911 portrait*

I've always adored this 911 portrait and the Golden and First Responder.

Yes, Goldens were some of the search and rescue dogs there.

I am going to use this as my screensaver.

Thanks for posting it here!!!


----------



## Heidi965 (Nov 2, 2008)

That brought tears to my eyes. Beautiful!


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

Amazing... everytime I see it, it makes me want to cry. I can't help it, I'm very emotional.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

woodysmama said:


> This is such a beautiful portrait............


I think it's sad.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow, made me cry, every time I see that video and portrait


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I spent days glued to tv, days crying, days hoping and praying survivors would be found but after watching the buildings collapse, i didn't think there would be. yet those brave souls an brave dogs gave their all.

And I will admit, I was terrified because at the time I had 2 brothers in the Austin, Tx fire department and knew something like this could happen to them. Thank God, one retired about 4 years ago and the other will retire in 2 years.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Wow, made me cry, every time I see that video and portrait


What Video?


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

3 goldens said:


> I spent days glued to tv, days crying, days hoping and praying survivors would be found but after watching the buildings collapse, i didn't think there would be. yet those brave souls an brave dogs gave their all.
> 
> And I will admit, I was terrified because at the time I had 2 brothers in the Austin, Tx fire department and knew something like this could happen to them. Thank God, one retired about 4 years ago and the other will retire in 2 years.


My daughter was in the World Trade Center that day.


----------

